# [EVDL] The First day of EV EXPO 2012 in Tampa, Florida, Feb. 21-22-23, 2012



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Dennis,
I'm glad to hear this first report from the EV Expo. I saw an early photo
of Andrew McCary's GT-40 and saw Otmar in the background. Glad you got to
talk to him as well as George Hamstra; these are two of my favorite
guys,motor builders and motor controller builders.. Tell all the folks
there I said Hi. This EV Expo is really big for electrics of all types
and I think Victor is to thank for the brunt of the publicity. I just want
to let you all know that I am hurting that I can not be there to see it all
but I know a lot of good connections are being made. I hope you would push
the big races that will happen at Bradenton at the end of the show. NEDRA
has its two fastest Modified Conversion class racers going head-to-head
Thursday and maybe Friday. Let me just say that if anyone wanted to see 9
second street legal electric dragsters race that you would be among very
few that have see any 9 second "street Legal" dragsters race, *regardless
of whether they were gas or not*. John Metric and Shawn Lawless have two
truly amazing machines. No one will be disappointed by watching them race.
And even better it will likely be a heads up race between what we all
consider to be the "Fastest Electric Street Legal Dragsters" on the planet.

I am watching intently from Alaska,
Mike Willmon
NEDRA, President





> Dennis Miles <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Greetings, You-All,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

There are some brief images of the show in a flash video
in the newswire
http://www.wtsp.com/news/local/article/240226/8/Rising-gas-prices-is-going-electric-worth-it

Other than the video images, I did not feel the piece was 
worthy of posting.


{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/The-First-day-of-EV-EXPO-2012-in-Tampa-Florida-Feb-21-22-23-2012-tp4409526p4412825.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

